# Concealed weapons permit ??



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone know the process needed to apply and get a concealed weapons permit in North Dakota? Who is the person authorizing the permit ect. Anyone know??


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Your local police chief would be the first person to contact. He should be able to provide the required paperwork. Most rural communities will have a person, most likely a law enforcement officer, who will take you through the required practical exam. When the paperwork, practical and written exams are complete, it will go to the county sheriff for endorsement and then to the BCI for final processing. There is a lot of good info out there concerning concealed carry. I urge you to do some research in order to learn about all of the ramifications of carrying concealed. The legal aspects aren't nearly as simple as a person would think. I'm not trying to discourage you curty, only to provide you with information you will need. Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Rural areas like here it's the local Sheriff you need to speak to.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

same here in Indiana. you go to the county sheriff and fill out the forms, Wait for them to process the paperwork, and then your set.

i cant see a state like NODAK making it much more difficult.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Contact the Sheriff of the county you live in, he will have the proper forms and can provide the name of someone who will be able to administer the test. ND just made things easier, starting Aug. 01, they removed the requirement for the practical exam, all you take is the written. You will need 2 Drivers License size photo's, and 2 sets of fingerprints. When I administer a test I also do the fingerprints, but each examiner will be different. If I can be of any assistance send me a PM.

huntin1


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

See:

http://www.ag.state.nd.us/BCI/CW/CW.htm

see also:

http://www.packing.org/state/north_dakota/


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the tips guys! Im not sure about applying for sure but just wanted to know some facts....THANKS!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

no waiting period for buying guns is a good enough reason alone to get a permit. When you drive 100 miles round trip you want to take what you buy home with you not have to drive another 100 mile round trip to go back and get what you already paid for.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Better yet move to a state like Alaska where you don't need a permit to conceal. 
Soon the liberals will get the point if people start leaving states that have commie rules.


----------

